# Downhill am Gardasee



## zen1990 (16. Juni 2006)

Hi

Ein freund von mir und ich gehen im September nach Riva zum Biken. Wir 2 wollen mehr in die Richtung Freeride und Downhill mit Sprüngen Drops und alles was dazu gehört . Kennt jemand von euch ein paar schöne Abfahrten und bikeparks? 

Hoffe auf reichlich Antworten 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## stevethebika (16. Juni 2006)

hi daniel !

als erstens fällt mir der adrenalia-dh ein... start am capanna grassi, ehem. wc-strecke und dann über die bastione runter bis nach riva, vorallem das letzte stück mit genialen trails gespickt - siehe moser bike guide.

auch monte baldo ist möglich, rauf via gondel, runter via bike  

zum thema park: direkt in riva is einer vorhanden... für jumps ausreichend

am besten, du holst dir über amazon den moser bike guide, dort findest du toptrails zum altissimo, die sentieros sind ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen

ride on 
steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zen1990 (16. Juni 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Wir haben einen Moser Bike Guide aber die hätten zur jeder Tour noch 1-3 Bilder reinmachen können das man ein bischen was von der Tour sieht.


----------



## dubbel (16. Juni 2006)

wenn man die einzelnen buchstaben schnell hinereinander anschaut, bekommt man auch einen guten eindruck. 
klingt komisch, is aber so - nennt sich "lesen".


----------



## clemson (16. Juni 2006)

bike park gibts koanen...... die  besten trails mögen erstrampelt werden 

ansonsten gond elmote baldo oder shuttle von torbole aus.da gibts diverse anbieter

ansonsten wie unser llieber dubbel schon sagte moser lesen versteht man auch ohne bilder....

oder dubbel wir sollten eine bilderbuch über die garda trails rausbringen


----------



## Froschloeffel (16. Juni 2006)

Am Monte Baldo gibt es viele Strecken. Als wir da war haben wir zwei gefunden, die schon sehr ner Downhillstrecke ala Bischofsmais oder so glichen. Nur noch vieeellll länger .kann dir aber leider nicht sagen, wie die genannt wurden.
Eine war in der nähe der Mittelsation. Die Straße von der Mittelstation kurz bergab, die macht dann ne 90grad kurve, vor der kurve rechts abbiegen. Die Straße (war glaub ich so n schotterweg oder so) nach oben, wenn sich die Straße teilt links und dann geradeaus. Geht es an ein paar bauernhäuser vorbei, dann ist die Strecke beschrieben.

Zu der anderen sind wir über die Bergstation ganz oben gekommen. Kann dir den weg aber leider nicht beschreiben. Ging irgentwie an einem Grad am Berg entlang.

Vieleicht kannst ja was mit anfangen. Aber vorsicht, die Strecken sind nicht leicht. Da hats mich einmal ordentlich gelegt 

Gruß Domi


----------



## Carsten (17. Juni 2006)

www.trailhunter.net
Da siehst Du was geht


----------



## Stefan3500 (17. Juni 2006)

er versucht jetzt schon seit Stunden unter

www. trilhunter.net was anderes als den 404 Error  Trail zu finden.



aber zur not geht auch www.trailhunter.net


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MATTESM (17. Juni 2006)

clemson schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten gond elmote baldo


schön, die mehr und mehr verklausulierten lago-tipps...!

..m..


----------

